# bullets sticking to ramrod



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

my brother and I were shooting our muzzleloaders today and nearly everytime he loaded his cva it pulled the sst out of the barrel stuck to the end of the ramrod. we looked at his cva ramrod compared to the ramrod on my t/c and they looked similar enough. we were both shooting sst bullets. In all the years ive used a muzzleloader ive never had that happen. sucks cause if he put it back it would've been difficult to tell if it was seated snuggly back in the sabot or not.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I wonder if picking up that bullet adapter like barnes sells would help? but I can't believe the bullet would be loose enough to be pulled out of the sabot.:crazy: pretty strange


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

he needs something on the end cause the flextip just sticks in the end. I have never seen this happen before. he and I were using the exact same sabots and bullets. only thing different were rifles, shooters, and ramrods.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

replace the jag which has a longer concave index to it. i have had the tip pull out before because of the jag.

spin jag makes some nice one's that do just that spin when you load your bullet. 
http://www.spinjag.com/


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if you look at the testimonials you will see a review from "bears butt" another member here on the forum.

you can also replace your ram rod too. they will custom make it to fit your muzzle loader much better than the crap replacement from t/c that you can cut to fit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like you guys are trading one set of issues for another. I've never seen a bullet that fit so loose in a sabot you could "pull it out" via being stuck to the ramrod... I've had a hell of a time pulling a bullet out of a sabot after dryballing with a tapping jag (after drilling the center). 


-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know that it was that the bullet was loose in the sabot so much that it was really stuck in the end of the ramrod. It was lodged in there pretty good each time it happened. His bore was freshly cleaned and the first loading went fine but the two subsequent shots pulled out. or maybe hornady sabots aren't quite as snug as they need to be and his cva ramrod has a weird tip. I have used these bullets for years and never seen this happen.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe I'll have him try my t/c ramrod and see if it keeps happening


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It never hurts to have a adapter end on the ramrod that fits the bullet properly. I know that when I started to shoot Thors through my inline that they sold the adapter for the Barnes bullets and while it sticks out past the end of the barrel it does it's job.

Also if you don't want to spend the money on a T handled ramrod such as the one from Thompson Center there is their Flex Priming Palm Saver which also holds 4 209 primers and fits in your pocket.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Dallan is spot on, there has to be another issue (bad sabots, bullets that are not cast right, barrel problem), a bullet should pull out like that. Maybe fingers were coated in bore butter when the bullet was placed in the sabot, combined with the ramrod catching the poly tip it pulled out. Weird any way you look at it, I shoot the SST and never experienced anything like that.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't figure it out. Could his bore be slightly bigger?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Absolutely, like I said in the sabot thread there are barrels that mic out at .52", White made alot like this.


-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

his is a cva. mine is a t/c. bigger bore is only thing I can think of.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Hornady makes an adapter for your ramrod specifically for the SST. In with the reloading stuff at Gunnies.


----------

